# More Jacks



## ARM (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Guys
This must be getting tedious for some of you.
Regret that.  
However, it's all a learning curve for us and I thoroughly enjoyed making these because of the smaller dimensions and the finer Threads to go with.
In addition we tried Mr Pete 22222's Rust Removal method which worked like a charm. We were most pleasantly surprised. More on that in "Project of the Day"
Thanks for eyeballing
aRM


----------



## hman (Dec 22, 2016)

Beautiful looking threads.  Matter of fact, beautiful looking all over!


----------



## ARM (Dec 22, 2016)

hman said:


> Beautiful looking threads.  Matter of fact, beautiful looking all over!


Thanks
Appreciate the eyeballing
Stay safe
aRM


----------



## thomas s (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice job.


----------



## ARM (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank U Thomas S
Stay safe
aRM


----------

